# EOS 400d SD card removal + size



## qwertyjjj

Just got my EOS 400d 2nd hand.
There seems to be a problem with the button that ejects the SD card - I knew that when I bought it, that's why I got a good price but I'm wondering if I can either replace the button or just pull the SD card out? It's not a big issue either way as there's enough space on it and I can use the USB cable to get images.

Secondly, the SD card seems to be massive. I thought all SD cards were a standard size.


----------



## christop

Are you sure it's an SD card? A quick Google search shows that the 400D takes a Compact Flash (CF) card, which is larger than an SD card. SD cards also don't usually use eject buttons.


----------



## qwertyjjj

yeah it's CF. I had not heard of these before. Are they some old technology?
So, how can I eject it or repair it?


----------



## KmH

Most pro grade, and many prosumer grade cameras use CF cards. Both SD and CF cards use flash memory.

CF cards appeared in 1994. SD cards appeared in 2000, and was an evolution of MMC (mulyimedia card) technology that appeared in 1997. .

CF cards are generally faster than SD cards, which is why they are used in higher grade cameras over SD cards.

As far as repair, contact the neatest camera repair facility (your profile shows no location). 

People don't repair stuff themselves any more. Most often whatever isn't working gets set aside, or goes out with the trash


----------



## qwertyjjj

KmH said:


> Most pro grade, and many prosumer grade cameras use CF cards. Both SD and CF cards use flash memory.
> 
> CF cards appeared in 1994. SD cards appeared in 2000, and was an evolution of MMC (mulyimedia card) technology that appeared in 1997. .
> 
> CF cards are generally faster than SD cards, which is why they are used in higher grade cameras over SD cards.
> 
> As far as repair, contact the neatest camera repair facility (your profile shows no location).
> 
> People don't repair stuff themselves any more. Most often whatever isn't working gets set aside, or goes out with the trash


how csn I repair it though? must be a way.
shop will cost too much


----------



## qwertyjjj

Can the CF cards just be pulled out safely or is there some kind of lock?


----------



## qwertyjjj

qwertyjjj said:


> Can the CF cards just be pulled out safely or is there some kind of lock?



?


----------



## unpopular

I don't think you can pull it out without depressing the button. The CF card has an indent in the guide grooves. I believe that the CF card is locked into the camera with this indent. I tried removing the CF card without the button, it did seem to be locked in place.

What seems to be the problem with the button? Is it permanently depressed, when you press it nothing happens, or is it jammed in the extended position?


----------



## unpopular

Sandisk CF card is in canon rebel xti and eject button is - FixYa

Though, I don't think you can put the card in up-side down. But if you had managed, then the lock wouldn't be engaged.


----------



## qwertyjjj

unpopular said:


> I don't think you can pull it out without depressing the button. The CF card has an indent in the guide grooves. I believe that the CF card is locked into the camera with this indent. I tried removing the CF card without the button, it did seem to be locked in place.
> 
> What seems to be the problem with the button? Is it permanently depressed, when you press it nothing happens, or is it jammed in the extended position?



The problem with the button is that there is no button anymore 
That's why I was asking if I could somehow use a new one or improvise.


----------



## thetrue

Can you take a photo of what you're talking about please? Cell phone even, doesn't have to be perfectly composed and exposed......


----------



## unpopular

If there is no button, can you insert a tool of some kind into where the button was? It is likely that the plastic button was only but an interface to the locking mechanism release. There may be lever inside that will release the locking mechanism.


----------



## qwertyjjj

thetrue said:


> Can you take a photo of what you're talking about please? Cell phone even, doesn't have to be perfectly composed and exposed......


----------



## thetrue

I vote to shove a little screwdriver down there and move it around until that sucker pops out.


----------



## KmH

But take the battery out first and let the smaller capacitors discharge some, so you don't short circuit anything.


----------



## thetrue

Yeah, what Keith said.


----------



## unpopular

KmH said:


> But take the battery out first and let the smaller capacitors discharge some, so you don't short circuit anything.



Certainly take the battery out, but I doubt very much that there is a high voltage line anywhere near a human interface.


----------

